# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > MakerBot Forum >  Phase of the moon?

## Torby

The lunar phase is waning gibbous. Is that why suddenly nothing sticks to the build plate? Before the full moon, Leeloo here would print anything I wanted any time without argument. Maybe I have to wait for another visit of the Mondoshawans?

(This post is meant mostly for humor.)

----------


## Torby

I think this is probably the real problem. Busy for a few days, so I'll let you know if I solve it.

Problem.jpg

----------


## Torby

ProblemX.jpg

So I gnawed off the burned part. The wires had been rather scorched and wouldn't cooperate, so I put new ones. All I had on hand that was stranded was some monstrously heavy outdoor low voltage wire, and some #26 which seemed too light, so I braided 3 strands together for each wire and soldered them to the pins. I was afraid of what I'd find underneath, but the terminal block on the board was in pristine condition. Seems to be working now. To test the theory, I'll have to wait till the next full moon, but for now Leeloo seems quite happy.

----------


## Torby

We're in waning gibbous again. See if it's still working. Worked fine yesterday.

I love the sound it makes doing round things. Like a "computer" in 1960's tv shows.

----------


## oic-u3d2

That IS a satisfying sound.

----------


## nadiaeliot

> We're in waning gibbous again. See if it's still working. Worked fine yesterday.
> 
> I love the sound it makes doing round things. Like a "computer" in 1960's tv shows.


Me, too. I love the sound
You can find phase of moon here: what is my sun and moon sign

----------


## chris_thomas

> The lunar phase is waning gibbous. Is that why suddenly nothing sticks to the build plate? Before the full moon, Leeloo here would print anything I wanted any time without argument. Maybe I have to wait for another visit of the Mondoshawans?
> 
> (This post is meant mostly for humor.)


Yeah! it's true I read about this lunar moon topic in 25 Best StoryIdeas. Here is lots of information about this topic. there is some information I shared is ....
Between full and last quarter moon – late at night or in the early morning – you might catch the moon in its _waning gibbous_ phase. It’ll appear less than full but more than half-lighted. A full moon rises just at sunset. But a waning gibbous moon rises later at night than a full moon.

----------

